# Lost Vape Orion Go



## Spongebob (19/3/19)

Help please communitywho has stock of the above? need one urgently

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (19/3/19)

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/orion-40w-dna-aio-kit/

Seem to have silver in stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (19/3/19)

Thanks buddy but i want gold

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

